# The 2010/2011 Season of WoodWorking Shows and the past...



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the new 2010/2011 Season of The WoodWorking Shows is almost upon us. The first show is in Dallas starting on October 22nd. I just wanted to warn you that you will probably see my face hanging around During the 2009/2010 season The WoodWorking Shows held their first "ShowOFF Showcase"competition. You could bring in a piece you made and exhibit it for the three days the show was in your area. I brought in My Nightmares and Dreams box. I believe it was a people's choice vote to figure out the winners on the specific stops. Well, I won the Chicago leg of the competition. For this I got some great prizes and got to meet the staff of The WoodWorking Shows…great people. I was on cloud nine after that…not having a clue what the future had in store.

The ShowOFF Showcase happens at each stop of the show. I think there was over 22 stops for the 2009/2010 season. They take the winner of each one of those stops and choose one to be the Master Craftsman for the season. This is decided on by the educators at the shows. Well I cannot tell you how floored I was when I received the call from Joe strong saying I was chosen as the 2009/2010 Master Craftsman (actually I still am a little shaken). For this I took home a new Delta Unisaw…which is amazing by the way! It turns out they are also going to use me as one of the Faces of The WoodWorking Shows. They are going to use my image in national ads in Wood magazine and on banners at the show…I am speechless.

So..I started this topic as a warning Watch for my mug on the banners and in Wood magazine. This has been an amazing trip so far and the last year has been unreal. Lumberjocks has been a great source of encouragement for a me over this time. I have met some amazing people and made some great friends. Putting myself out there, which is hard for me, was made much easier with the help of all of you. Just wanted to say thank you.

-Jeff


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Jeff,
Let me be among the first to say Congratulations! It's great to see your creativity and craftsmanship being rewarded. Well deserved. I'll be looking for your mug.
Roger


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll second the congrats. Well deserved.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow. Congratulations, Jeff!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

WooHoo. Congrats.
I agree, you are a master craftsman.

Good for you,
Steve


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the warning, but also a big Congratulations for being selected Master Craftsman! An honor that is well deserved.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations & very well deserved!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic and congratulations ! It is great that all the thoght and hard work you put into your projects hjave been recongized and appreciated.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulation Jeff…........ very much deserved with your fantastic display of talent !
I will be looking forward to seeing your "mug" all over the place !! LOL


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Wow, what an honor and a really cool prize too! You deserve it.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulation Jeff…that's a great honor!


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Exciting news Jeff and congrats to you! Always wonderful to see great talent recognized and rewarded!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

way to go !

the best to you 
in this new future


----------



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Being one of the lucky individuals to get to view your work in person I must say that I am not surprised that you have received these rewards. Keep up the great work and continue to share it with us.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone! It is truly an honor to have won and equally an honor to know all of you. Hopefully I will be able to meet up with some fellow Lumberjock'ers when I go to the Chicago and Milwaukee shows this season. Very, very exciting!

Thank you again.,

Jeff


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm very proud for you Jeff. I'm with Chip on how cool it is to see awesome talent recognized and rewarded. What an incredible honor that is to have. I also have to add how cool it is seeing this position given to a flat out good guy. Hats off Jeff…. You Da Man!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Very very cool Jeff!!

Totally well earned, so happy for you, congratulations.

After all these years of wood working you can come in and wow the field. Super….................


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I have seen your picture with your project already! Congratulations!


----------

